# Price information of different AC and DC motors?



## EVCan (Oct 11, 2012)

I think I saw something on this forum about the EVO motor being approx. 10,000$, and you also need to find a compatible motor controller (they don't sell it).

Not sure about prices for AMK.


----------



## HmComBz (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you for the fast answer! We have accepted that the electric motor will cost a lot more than our earlier combustion engines but unfortnuatelly the price still is a limit. We have to look in to our budget over and over to see how much we can expect to put on a motor with a suitable converter. 

I guess I have to mail the manefacturers for more information. 
The search for decent motors for a resonable price continues, if someone has a good advice, please tell! =)


----------



## EVCan (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi again,

It would be helpful to know what type of vehicle you plan to convert and your performances requirements before I can suggest anything...!


----------



## HmComBz (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry, i should have mentioned that of course!  We are building a one seated racingcar for a competition amongst universities. The 2012 years car weighed about 226 kg, so our goal is to make it at least the same weight, hopfully lighter. 
There is a limit of 85kW in the competition, so we are not allowed to peak over 85kW for more than 100 ms. 
The two setups we are looking at is either 2 smaller motors, without a differential, or one bigger motor with a differential. 
So the goal is to minimize the price and the mass of the motors, quite obvious!


----------

